# Estradiol Patches - Where do they go??



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

My Estradiol Patches are in Italian!  Can anyone advise me whereabouts on your bod they are meant to go please?  Is it your arm? Starting them this Friday.

Thanks a million
gill xo


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

I was told that you can either put them on your stomach area or the top of your thighs or buttocks - I put them on my stomach I think it personal choice though

watch out they leave sticky marks though! I never knew if you could get them wet or swim in them..

Good Luck with your treatment

Helen


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

I put them on my buttocks, and always put them in a different place each time.  Yes, they leave nasty black marks .. had to get DH to scrub them off with a brush !! Nice !!
Good luck.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

You must keep these away from the boob area  due to risks of absorption into the breast tissues -  like others have said, I was told to put them on ' fatty' areas (most of me actually) such as top of thighs, buttocks, and stomach.  Try logging on to their website for instructions in English, or speak to a local pharmacist.

good luck

roze


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

I put mine on the hips and alternate sides each time I change them.  I was told by the IM to put them lower than the belly, so the hips, buttocks, thighs are good.  Good luck.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

I was in the hot weather of Greece when I had the patches on and was told it was ok in the water.  I usually took them off and dried the area and put back after until the required time to change.  I sometimes put them on my back if I was just in the pool wading with DD.


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I was told by my oncologist NEVER to put them above my waist due to risk of hormonal breast cancer. He was quite adamant about it, so I've never dared! Bum for me , I alternate cheeks and this time of year I make sure you wouldn't see them in swimmers, so people don't wonder why I have black marks on my backside!  

Hope that helps
xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you girls,

What would I do without you all??

You are life -savers!!

Love to all
Gill xx


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't really add more to the discussions on location but to remove those pesky black marks, try Zoff Plaster Remover wipes. I picked up a box from my local chemist.

Louise


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Gill,

Just wanted to add - I used them around my hips and bottom. Every 4 days, when I had to change them, I took them off in the shower. The easiest way I found to remove the marks was gently rubbing with soap and water in the shower. It helps if you have nails though  

Good luck!


Kasia


----------

